# Proftpd 1.3.0 question (VirtualHosts and band limit)



## Zeus (Feb 19, 2007)

Hi all,
i know probably this is not the right place to post this thread but anyway i hope someone can help me.

I'm in trouble with proftpd 1.3.0
I need to set different band limit for different users on the same virtualhost in this way:
user1: 30 Kb (upload) and 10 (for download)
user2: same as user1
user3: 10Kb (upload) and 30 (for download)

i solved this issue times ago using two different virtualhost (with two different IPs, but now i need to release the second IP)
i've tryed to user the PORT directive in the virtualhost section but it's not a good way because the ftp standard connction port is 21 and i do not want to use other ports.


i hope someone can help me 



__________________________________________
here is a part of my actual proftpd.conf file

<VirtualHost 192.168.0.253>
        ServerName      "host-a"
        RequireValidShell       no
        AuthPAM                 on
        TransferLog             /var/log/proftpd_host-a.log
        <Limit LOGIN>
                AllowUser user1
                AllowUser user2
                DenyAll
        </Limit>
        TransferRate    RETR    10.0:1024
        TransferRate    APPE    10.0:1024
        TransferRate    STOR    30.0:1024
        TransferRate    STOU    30.0:1024
</VirtualHost>

<VirtualHost 192.168.0.252>
        ServerName      "FTP host-b"
        RequireValidShell       no
        AuthPAM                 on
#       AuthPAMAuthoritative    on
        TransferLog             /var/log/proftpd_host-b.log
        <Limit LOGIN>
                AllowUser user3
                DenyAll
        </Limit>
        TransferRate    RETR    30.0:1024
        TransferRate    APPE    30.0:1024
        TransferRate    STOR    10.0:1024
        TransferRate    STOU    10.0:1024
</VirtualHost>

________________________________________


----------



## Zeus (Feb 26, 2007)

Hi all,
i've found a solution after some days googling (STFW !!  )

just for anyone could be interessed: the solution is here


http://www.castaglia.org/proftpd/modules/mod_ifsession.html


----------

